# Swedish: Svensk(a)lärare



## Tjahzi

Hej

Den här tråden vänder sig i huvudsak till de som har svenska som modersmål och frågan som ställs är om du föredrar formen _svensklärare _eller _svenskalärare_ (där _-lärare_ såklart kan bytas ut mot _-bok, -lektion _etc).

Dessutom, eller kanske snarare framförallt, vill jag veta dina argument för/anledningar till att du föredrar/använder den formen du gör. Dessa kan vara allt från _det känns bäst_ via _jag har alltid gjort så_ till en grammatisk utläggning.

Tack!


----------



## Delfinen

Hej, Tjahzi!
Jag föredrar absolut _svensklärare _och andra sammansättning utan -a, och jag tror det är vanligare, men att det bland unga människor blivit allt vanligare med att behålla -a. Således blir det kanske det vanligaste så småningom. På svenska bildas sammansättningar ofta genom att man tar bort en slutvokal på första ordet (_svenska _+ _bok _= _svenskbok_) eller genom att man skjuter in ett binde-s eller -e (_flickebarn _Men _flickrum_) Ibland är ordet böjt i en äldre form (_gatubarn_) och det finns också exempel på inskjutet -a (_gästabud,_ eller det skånska _äggakaka_) vilket kan förklara den nyare formen _svenskalärare,_ även om -ahär inte är inskjutet; det är ju en lärare i svenska och inte nödvändigtvis en svensk lärare. En djungel alltså, och SAOL är min bibel här: I förra upplagan var enbart _svensklärare_ med, i den senaste både _svensklärare_ och _svenskalärare_.


----------



## solregn

Under min skolgång sa jag alltid _svenskalärare_ (liksom _svenskabok, engelskalärare_, _franskalärare_, osv.), utan några som helst undantag. Men alltsedan jag "lärt mig" att man "ska" säga _svensklärare_ (osv.) så har jag med tiden och träget användande kommit fram till att jag tycker att det låter mycket bättre.

Om det sen faktiskt är fallet - eller om jag enbart är ett klassiskt offer för hjärntvätt - låter jag vara osagt!


----------



## Tjahzi

Intressant att höra. Någon som har någon annan uppfattning?


----------



## JohanIII

Jag och alla jag kände (rumpmas) sa ju "Svenska." på frågan "Vad ska vi nästa lektion?".
Därför tänkte jag att svenskalektion...

Jaha, nu fick jag röda vågor under det ordet, jag kanske ska vänta med att lägga in det i ordboken tills efter att den här tråden eventuellt gett mig vidare insikt  .

...lät självklart naturligt.
Men jag har sagt med a hela tiden, i alla sammansättningar, och har inte funderat mycket på att byta, även om jag noterat det "rätta" sättet.

Tja, ett eventuellt argument: jag tycker det flyter lite bättre med att lägga in ett a för att bryta konsonanterna.

Sen, med tanke på tiderna, kanske svensklärare kan (komma att) ses som en lärare som lär ut hur man är svensk??? ...högst spekulativt 
Men pekar inte det också på att det intuitivt kan kännas lite fel med bara svensk- när det gäller svenska?

Jag funderar vidare på paralleller.


----------



## Lars H

Å ena sidan. På mitt skolschema stod det "Svenska" och inte "Svensk"
Å andra sidan. Förr fanns det flickskolor, men få har nog gått på en "flick*a*skola". Vi vet också att ord som kyrka eller kvinna växlar till "o" när det sitter som förled i sammansatta ord. Kyrk*o*predikan, kvinn*o*fråga, etc. Här finns nog en regel som jag dock inte kan återge.
Å tredje sidan, i "kyrktorn" så har vi tydligen tappat bort "o"...

Att man ändå ofta säger svenskalärare är nog för att en korrekt stavning skulle innebära fyra konsonanter i rad, vilket är ett otyg. Ett extra "a" gör ordet mer lättuttalat. Italienskan lägger ibland till bokstäver för att underlätta uttalet. Vi har också engelska "an" framför ord som börjar på vokal.


----------



## Tjahzi

Intressanta resonemang, lite mycket helgarderingar dock.


----------



## Lars H

Tjahzi said:


> Intressanta resonemang, lite mycket helgarderingar dock.



Om jag nu ska avtvingas ett beslut i frågan och uttala "s"-ordet, så blir det _svensklärare_, med fyra konsonanter i rad.


----------



## janzon

Som utlandssvensk som inte har bott i sverige sedan början på sjuttiotalet måste jag säga att jag aldrig har hört ordet med ett a.
Det låter konstigt tycker jag.


----------



## Tjahzi

Jaja, jag har försökt bumpa den här tråden ett tag nu för att få in så många svar som möjligt (tack igen till alla som svarade), så det är väl dags att jag presenterar mitt lilla resonemang. 

Till att börja kan man ju konstatera att på i princip alla Indo-Europeiska språk så är namnet på ett visst språk samma som det adjektiv som används för att beteckna dess (ursprungliga) talande folkgrupp. Hvis du er _norsk_ så snakker du _norsk_, wenn du _deutsch _bist, sprichts du _Deutsch_, si eres _español_, hablas _español_, jeśli jesteś _polski_, mówisz po _polsku _(den sist nämnda är en gammal dativform som uppkommer av att polackerna pratar _på polska_, nominativformen är _polski_ ). Utan att göra en alltför lång Swadesh-lista har vi härmed konstaterat att detta är ett system som förekommer inom de tre stora grenarna inom indo-europeiska språk, samt även vår väldigt närbesläktade norska. Visserligen gäller detta inte för alla IE-språk (tex. inte de keltiska eller baltiska), men dock för vissa andra språk så som finsk-ugriska samt (delvis) altaiska. En förklaring till detta torde vara att benämningen härstammar ifrån adjektivet samt ordet för tunga. På flera språk, tex. i princip samtliga romanska, slaviska, finsk-ugriska och altaiska, är orden för _tunga_ och _språk _fortfarande desamma (detta var även fallet för fornnordiska). 

När vi i Sverige någon gång ersatte ordet _tunga_ med _språk_ fortsatte vi dock att referera till det som _svensk_. Efter ett tag började man prata så mycket om det i bestämd form, dvs. _det svenska språket_. Vilket i modern tid har rationaliserats till enbart _(det) svenska_ _(språket)_. Härifrån finns det dock två möjliga tolkningar av ordet/uttrycket och dess funktion(er). 

Den ena går ut på att det fortfarande handlar om ett helt uttryck, _(det) svenska_ _(språket), _vilket (i sin förkortade form) refererar till själva språket i fråga. När man vill skapa sammansatta ord tar man då uttryckets rot, nämligen _svensk_, och bildar sammansättningar. Visserligen kan man tycka att eftersom adjektivet inte längre refererar till _tunga_ utan _språk_ borde det i obestämd form heta _svenskt _och således även _svensktlärare_, som i _lärare i svenskt språk. _Med en sådan tankegång kan man även tänka sig att _svensklärare _är en förkortning/förenkling av just _svensktlärare_. Ännu ett alternativ är att man ursprungligen förkortade _lärare i svenska språket_ till _svenskalärare _och därefter till _svensklärare._ Eftersom _svensk _som benämning på _det svenska språket_ knappast kan ha används långt efter det att det refererades till som _svensk tunga_ (dvs. ganska länge sedan) är det dock lite svårt att föreställa sig ett scenario där _svensk_ gått direkt från _svensk tunga _till att utgöra en del av förkortningen _lärare i svensk tunga_.

Ni som orkade igenom det tidigare stycket noterade säkert att väldigt lite kan sägas med säkerhet och möjligheterna till spekulationer är många. Lyckligtvis har jag dock ännu ett möjligt förhållningssätt vilket jag kommer presentera nedan. 
Istället för att betrakta _svenska_ som en böjd adjektivform kan man helt enkelt bestämma sig för att det är en grammatikaliserad form som, trots att den härstammar från ett adjektiv, idag är att betrakta som ett egennamn (dvs. substantiv) som betecknar det språket vi i första hand förknippar med det svenska folket och landet Sverige. Med det som premiss kan vi enligt samma princip som vi säger _biologilärare_ säga _svenskalärare_ eftersom desa undervisar i just _biologi_ och _svenska_ (konflikten mellan _historielärare _och _historialärare _torde ha uppstått ur den för oss svenskar onaturliga sekvensen /ia/, men det skulle jag säga är en fråga som förtjänar sin egen tråd (även om man såklart kan passa på att konstatera att det iaf. inte finns någon som föredrar _historilärare_)). 
Visserligen skulle man kunna argumentera för både vokalförändring samt -bortfall, men det naturliga torde dock ändå vara att  man (i modernt språkbruk) vid sammansättningar behåller båda orden i sina ursprungliga former.

Eftersom som jag dock är stark motståndare till preskriptiv lingvistik ser jag endast resonemanget ovan som inspiration vilken man kan basera sitt val på. Lägg din röst, den vinnande formen är garanterad en plats i framtida språkbruk. 

(Ursäkta att detta inlägg innehöll lite väl mycket dravel i början, men om det var någon som inte kände till det hoppas jag det var någorlunda intressant läsning.)


----------



## Lars H

Tjahzi said:


> När man vill skapa sammansatta ord tar man då uttryckets rot, nämligen _svensk_, och bildar sammansättningar.



Nja. Det funkar sådär med femininord. Några ord vilka inte är att betrakta som "rötter" och som används sammansatta i modernt språkbruk; *Färje*biljett, *sido*spår, *kvinno*fråga, *gåvo*brev.
Andra ord som stödjer det du skriver är *hyll*plan, *grott*människa, *blom*bukett  eller *flask*öppnare.
Ord som *villa*försäkring kan vi bortse från, låneord blir ju lite som de blir.

Jag tror att det inte är roten som har använts, utan att orden har böjts till något annat. Möjligt att maskulina ord i denna böjning är identiska med rotformen, men så har inte fallet varit med feminina ord. 

Antagligen är vi nu i en övergångsfas, då arvet av feminimunböjning tonar bort till förmån för utrum, så att vi i framtiden säger kvinnfråga osv. Men regeln som styrt detta har inte pekat på roten, i vart fall inte för feminina ord.  



Tjahzi said:


> Eftersom som jag dock är stark motståndare till preskriptiv lingvistik ser jag endast resonemanget ovan som inspiration vilken man kan basera sitt val på. Lägg din röst, den vinnande formen är garanterad en plats i framtida språkbruk.



Jag gissar att de vokaler som underlättar uttalet mest kommer att vara kvar längst. Att säga _*färj*biljett_ utan mellanliggande vokal är ju faktiskt lite yxigt, dessutom kan det feltolkas...


----------



## Tjahzi

Ehm, alltså, det är ju helt riktigt att _färja, sida, kvinna, gåva, hylla, grotta, blomma _och _flaska _alla är feminina ord (ur ett historiskt perspektiv åtminstone). _Svensk_, däremot, är ju ett adjektiv (och således i sin natur könslöst). 

Det var nog lite förvirrande av mig att använda just ordet _rot_. Vad jag syftade på var _det centrala ordet i uttrycket, _dvs_. svenska:s, grundform_, dvs. _"svensk"._


Visserligen är själva stötestenen i mitt senare resonemang just att _svenska _är ett substantiv, men jag hänvisar nog fortfarande till följande i den frågan:


Tjahzi said:


> Visserligen skulle man kunna argumentera för både vokalförändring samt -bortfall, men det naturliga torde dock ändå vara att  man (i modernt språkbruk) vid sammansättningar behåller båda orden i sina ursprungliga former.


----------



## Lars H

Lite funderingar:
1. Han är en *svensk *(subst)
2. Hon är en *svenska *(subst)
3. Han är *svensk *(adj, alltså en egenskap)
4. Hon är *svensk *(adj)
5. Han/hon talar *svenska*
Detta är antingen 
a. ett substantiv, som här avser en samling ord, uttals- och grammatikregler vilka tillsammans underlättar kommunikation mellan alla dem som behärskar språket, eller 
b. ett adjektiv där vi har tappat bort substantivet *språket* eftersom det är enklare att säga ett ord istället för två.

Jag undrar om man inte förr sade *svenskspråkslärare*, på liknande sätt som man idag säger *hemspråkslärare*. Kanske har vi här orsaken till att *svensklärare *oftast sägs utan vokal mellan orddelarna.


----------



## jonquiliser

I mina öron låter enbart svenskalärare rätt. _Finsklärare_ t.ex. låter hejdlöst fel. En _tysklärare_ kunde vara en lärare från Tyskland; en _svenskbok_ låter lite som om det kunde vara en av kungahusets publikationer.


----------



## vaftrudner

Som norrlänning har jag inga problem med att variera kraftigt i tal och skrift. Jag säger svenskalärare, det gör alla där jag växte upp vad jag kan minnas, men skriver svensklärare eftersom min svensklärare i högstadiet sade åt oss att göra det


----------



## Tjahzi

Lars H said:


> Detta är antingen
> a. ett substantiv, som här avser en samling ord, uttals- och grammatikregler vilka tillsammans underlättar kommunikation mellan alla dem som behärskar språket, eller
> b. ett adjektiv där vi har tappat bort substantivet *språket* eftersom det är enklare att säga ett ord istället för två.



Det är lite den här distinktionen som mitt resonemang var menat att handla om. Antingen handlar det om ett adjektiv som används som ett substantiv (och således kan det ibland ha formen _svensk_) eller att det har grammatikaliserats och blivit ett substantiv. 

Ett argument för det senare, som jag glömde ta upp tidigare, är ju det faktum att man kan sätta det i bestämd form genom att lägga till det suffix som normalt appliceras på substantiv. Formen _svenskan_ innehåller ju, ur ett historiskt perspektiv, roten _svensk-, _det bestämda addjektivsuffixet _-a _samt det bestämda substantivsuffixet _-n_. Eftersom ett ord ju inte kan ta både adjektiv- och substantiv suffix samtidigt får man helt enkelt dra slutsatsen att _-a_ helt och hållet inkorporerats i den nya roten, _svenska-_ som betecknar språket i fråga.


----------



## Lars H

En tanke är att benämningen av skolämnen, som gymnastik, historia eller svenska, faktiskt är substantiv. 
Om t ex skolämnet *historia* inte är ett substantiv, vilken ordklass är det då? Jag kan inte få det till att vara ett adjektiv, eller så är det julmaten som hindrar mig från att tänka klart...


----------



## Tjahzi

Tja, om inte annat så är ju _gymnastik_, _historia_ och _svenska_ (egen)namn på sina respektive ämnen och i den bemärkelsen även substantiv.


----------

